# Solved: d3dx9_42.dll error



## closedaccount000005 (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi
I am tryng to run super meat boy on my pc but i keep on getting an error 
'The program can't start because d3dx9_42.dllis missing from your computer.'
I'm running on Windows 7

Can anyone help


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

I can't assist you with the issue, but I can mark it UNsolved for you. hopefully that will generate a few more hits.

thanks, 

v


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Download latest DX updates from here:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/en/details.aspx?FamilyID=2da43d38-db71-4c1b-bc6a-9b6652cd92a3

Run it and it will add additional files to your system in, d3dx9_xx.dll files.


----------



## closedaccount000005 (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------

